# Can colour blind people speed cube?



## Samania (Feb 28, 2010)

i have no idea where this topic goes... but as the question says. IM JUST REALLY CURIOUS BECAUSE IM SCARED IM GOING TO GO COLOUR BLIND.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 28, 2010)

Jules Manalang.


----------



## Meep (Feb 28, 2010)

Harris Chan?


----------



## Owen (Feb 28, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, I have a friend who's color blind. He's still above a minute, but I think that's more because of his LBL method and lack of practice than issues with recognition. Although he does have to remove either the orange or green stickers because those two get confused rather easily apparently.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 28, 2010)

Color blind is not the same thing as color deficient
I am extremely color deficient, but I can solve one, however, someone who only sees in grayscale probably has extreme difficulty unless they get special stickers.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hope this helps - 
http://cubesmith.com/colorblind.htm


----------



## Escher (Feb 28, 2010)

Breandan Vallance is 'very' colourblind. 
As in, so bad that he couldn't do megaminx properly (without putting pieces next to each other to compare).


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 28, 2010)

in a way solving colour blnd mst be like solving rubiks icon because theyy are the same color in diferent shades


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 1, 2010)

Jason Baum.


----------



## joey (Mar 1, 2010)

blakedacuber said:


> in a way solving colour blnd mst be like solving rubiks icon because theyy are the same color in diferent shades



Read up on Colour Blindness.


----------



## Faz (Mar 1, 2010)

Mats Valk


----------



## Parity (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## LNZ (Mar 1, 2010)

Cubesmith does sell 3x3 stickers that are friendly for color blind people. As of last check, they still don't sell them for 2x2 or 4x4 or higher.

I own a set of 3x3 stickers for color blind cubers. But still have not placed tghem on any cube yet.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 1, 2010)

LNZ said:


> Cubesmith does sell 3x3 stickers that are friendly for color blind people. As of last check, they still don't sell them for 2x2 or 4x4 or higher.
> 
> I own a set of 3x3 stickers for color blind cubers. But still have not placed tghem on any cube yet.


I thought there was a 4x4 with some special texture on them?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 1, 2010)

Mini dianshengs, I can't tell the red and green a part properly. I used to be red/green and yellow/purple (don't know how that works) but my eyes have actually improved, and it's much easier now. So when I used a mini DS, I can have a 20 second solve, then realise some pieces are switched.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 1, 2010)

i couldn't tell the difference between red and orange on a mini Diansheng. i must be color blind.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 1, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> i couldn't tell the difference between red and orange on a mini Diansheng. i must be color blind.



I cant always tell Orange and Red on my FII i must be partially colour blind.
Off-Topic: NO GOOGLE COLOUR IS NOT SPELLED WRONG


----------



## Muesli (Mar 1, 2010)

Nobody can use Diansheng orange+red very well.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 1, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Nobody can use Diansheng orange+red very well.



or FII for that matter, if you've used another cube before it sometimes you see the red as orange looks like 18 orange stickers lol. dad and brother both thought the same too.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Mar 1, 2010)

I am color blind. I have serious problems in a megaminx and in the cube in general (beacause i'm going too fast). I'm now in the low 17's average.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Mar 1, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Hope this helps -
> http://cubesmith.com/colorblind.htm



Grr you beat me to it.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Mar 1, 2010)

crazymanjimbo46 said:


> andyt1992 said:
> 
> 
> > Hope this helps -
> ...



I put these on a couple cubes. I especially like doing BLD with the stickers. I am slower at solving with these stickers but I can distinguish pieces easily. In very low (yellow) lighting I sometimes struggle with a regular cube trying to see yellow from white, red from orange, blue from green.


----------

